# 7 months and 47.4 lbs?



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

just wondering if this is a good weight for our little girl? she is short and stocky. pics of her in my photo album ( Roxy )


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That doesn't sound so off..

Zoe got spayed about 3 weeks ago and she was 44lbs. at 6 months old..I believe she has put some weight on since then...lol


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

thats decent, should end up being right around the 55lb range.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess it all deends on the bloodlines and what her parents looked like. What does the vet say about her weight?


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

the vet likes her weight. we don't know what her parents look like, we got her from this lady that went to kentucky and got Roxy then when she came home her husband said Roxy had to go. my son goes to school with her son and we are trying to find out more about Roxy's bloodline.


----------



## 2pawsup (Jan 2, 2009)

usually what ever the weight is at 6months, double that and that should be there adult weight. The weight your dog is now sounds about right


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Havoc was 54lbs at 9 months so that doesn't sound bad at all!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

2pawsup said:


> usually what ever the weight is at 6months, double that and that should be there adult weight. The weight your dog is now sounds about right


Actually that is incorrect you take the weight at 4 months and double it to get an approximate adult weight. So if you kept a record of her weight at 4 months that would give you a better estimate. Since you don't have papers or info on the heritage it is probably the best way to guess.

Most purebred APBTs are between 30-60lbs give or take a few lbs as adults.

What counts is that she is happy and healthy so if the vet says she is fine I wouldn't worry about it. Her proportions and overall health are more important than just the actual weight alone.:woof:


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

mine was about 65lbs at 7 months... but then again mine is pretty big... He is full grown now and 80lbs


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

MY brothers amstaff was about that weight at 7 months and when he was fully grown, he weighed in at 60lbs


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

trying to get pic of Roxy here


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You can't compare your dogs weight and size to other dogs unless you are comparing dogs from the same line that have been consistently line bred. There are so many factors that come into play.


----------



## 2pawsup (Jan 2, 2009)

not going to argue about about this with you. However, I said USUALLY 6months.


----------



## HENNESSEY (Feb 1, 2009)

*Weight*

MY PIT IS A BOY N HE IS 5 MONTHS AND ABOUT 55 LBS DOES THIS MEAN HES GONNA BE A BIG BOY? WHAT IS THE AVERAGE WEIGHT FOR A 5 MONTH PIT?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Like everybody else is saying, it all depends on how she's bred. I had to start working 60 hours a week to get my girl that heavy lol. Couch time can really put it on 'em quick.


----------



## Angelpitbull (Jan 17, 2009)

my boys are 8 months old and weigh about 65 and 75 pounds but their dad is very big bones and stocky.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

my girl is 10 months and 55lbs but i let her get a lil chunky for the winter her mother was 40lbs and her dad was in the high 50's low 60's


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ok looks liek this post turned into a weight contest....:hammer:

to teh OP, ur dog sounds right on track. the way i see it, if she is healthy and happy she is at a fine weight. i dont weigh kenya anymore, becuz that doesnt matter. ill weigh her at year but there is no reason to weigh them unless ur showing or ur trying to prove something by having a 100lb dog ya know.



2pawsup said:


> not going to argue about about this with you. However, I said USUALLY 6months.


i must say... it is 4 months. i dont know wher u got ur info but someone fed u lies my friend:roll:


----------



## PitBullLover2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

well my pit is tiny compared to everyones pit in here, he is just over 6months and weighs right around 45lbs. but he is not built to be a big dog lol. i just wish he could get at least 70 to 80lbs. lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

6 months and 45lbs is PERFECT! if u wanted and 80lb dog you should have chosen an AmBully. APBT arent meant to be 80lbs, and if your chosing for size then why did u get an APBT? were u not aware that APBTs dont grow to be big dogs? did u think APBT and Ambullys were teh Same "pitbull" they are two very different dogs in alot of differnt ways, but visbile differences are the first to be noticed. i dont mean to jump down ur throat but its upsetttin to see taht u chose your dog for size and not for teh breed itself.

my dog is 7months and around 40lbs and i think she looks perfect! idk, you should really research the breed BEFORE gettin one as a pet... ANYBREED for that matter...


----------



## PitBullLover2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

listen before you come on here and try to rip me apart. i know the difference in the pitbulls. i have had 3 pits in my life one a bully and my last two are apbt. and the parents of my pitbull both had wider chests and wider heads, nothing massive but my pit has a full body just not wide head and chest. looking nothing for what my bully was cause he was to big but i wish Ace didn't have such a thin head and chest. it just doesn't match the rest of his body. i figure he will put on more weight but i just want him around even out. cause even the pit in ur sign has a much bigger head than mine. that is all i met by him being 70 to 80lbs. in reality i would be happy if he just puts on another 15 to 20lbs. i dont want him huge so please hold back and stop tryin to act like i am an idiot that knows nothing about this breed.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

its ok pitbulllover that girl talks like that just cuz shes a cop hahahaha


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

we have Roxy on heartguard and we take her in to get the right weight for that month. she is a growing pup. it also lets her get to know everyone at the vet without getting poked or prodded, and its a great way for socialization. one lady was scared of pits but she loved Roxy. so Roxy was able to let her see not everything you hear about pits are true, and thats a good thing.


----------



## PitBullLover2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey its fine its just she took a comment and took it way out of context without knowing anything about me. and pits are great dogs my dog ace has proven so many people that pits are not the mean aggressive dogs everyone thinks they are. i love it when people walk up and love on him then find out he is a pit and freak out. i couldn't tell you how many people have told me to get rid of him cause he will go insane on me but they spend 20 minutes with him they quickly change there mines.


----------



## Tom10y (Jan 14, 2009)

My Roxy is 7 months and is 39 lbs. Has almost identical weight to Liil_Locz's Kenya. Mine looks a lot like the dog I see here called "Stinky."


----------

